# Man slashes owner's dog. German Shepherd looses eye!



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Police: Man slashes owner's dog; animal loses eye
Police: Man slashes owner's dog; animal loses eye | LoHud.com | The Journal News


Man Takes A Knife To Racist German Shepherd
Man Takes A Knife To Racist German Shepherd | Bossip.com


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Again I say Mean people suck! Poor girl glad she lived. And I thought People were the only living beings that were racist. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How mean! I swear some people are so sick. And does the second link say racist dog?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes it says racist dog. Glad I'm not the only one who never heard of a racist dog


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's horrible. Especially since the poor girl did nothing to actually provoke the attack. I'm glad the guy was arrested and lost his job.

However, my boyfriend's dog is 'racist' as well. She will bark and snap at anybody who doesn't have light skin.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> That's horrible. Especially since the poor girl did nothing to actually provoke the attack. I'm glad the guy was arrested and lost his job.
> 
> However, my boyfriend's dog is 'racist' as well. She will bark and snap at anybody who doesn't have light skin.



The dog probably does this as it probably wasn't socialized with many dark skinned individuals. Doesn't mean it's racist though.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't think dogs can be racist its pretty silly if u think about it.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

I say the dog had good reason not to like him. He sensed what the guys was really like.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree 100% Kitti.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> The dog probably does this as it probably wasn't socialized with many dark skinned individuals. Doesn't mean it's racist though.


My oldest dog does this. When he was much younger and would bark at people who were darker. I got comments as a joke that my sheltie is a racist LOL. I would get so embarrassed when he would only bark at a certain race but luckly this neighbor was a friend and he just makes a joke out of it.

Not sure if it's really true if dogs are capable of being racist though lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly & Tanner don't bark at darker people....they only bark at people who are in their territory who they don't know. Maybe the dogs think they are robbers or something, because they are dark.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

KITTIEG said:


> I say the dog had good reason not to like him. He sensed what the guys was really like.


 Yes, a pretty good judge of character imo.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KITTIEG said:


> I say the dog had good reason not to like him. He sensed what the guys was really like.


I agree.My dad told about his friend who was waiting in his car with his dogs for someone and some guy was going around checking peoples cars doors and when the guy came close enough the dogs started barking and growling at the dog.

Dogs are smart they know whos bad and whos good.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea well Baya is racist ageist AND sexist   j/k well not on the sexist part, we are working on it though 

Thats awful that the man did that and I'm glad the dog is okay, shes got the sweetest face!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

dogs aren't racist people are racist and our dogs 
learn from us.



ChristenHolden said:


> Yes it says racist dog. Glad I'm not the only one who never heard of a racist dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your boyfriend a racist? 


Konotashi said:


> That's horrible. Especially since the poor girl did nothing to actually provoke the attack. I'm glad the guy was arrested and lost his job.
> 
> However, my boyfriend's dog is 'racist' as well. She will bark and snap at anybody who doesn't have light skin.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you really think that a dog can think and reason
like that? do you think people are robbers or something because
they're dark?



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Maybe the dogs think they are robbers or something, because they are dark.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> dogs aren't racist people are racist and our dogs
> learn from us.


A racist dog isn't always the result of a racist owner.

Dogs can make their own choices. A dog CAN be racist all by itself, but it's not the same as when people are racist. Dogs are just uncomfortable with things they find different. It's similar to dogs who don't like people who wear sunglasses or hats. It's just different, and they aren't confident about it. Some dogs find skin color different enough to find alarming, and some dogs don't notice that difference.

It's like people who have aggressive dogs even though they have done everything right in terms of socialization. If a dog doesn't like it, they don't like it. It can have nothing to do with the owner, and I think dogs sensing our 'secret intentions/fears' is bull.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> do you really think that a dog can think and reason
> like that? do you think people are robbers or something because
> they're dark?


No I don't think people are robbers because they are dark. You completely misinterpreted what I said.What I was saying, since dogs see in black & white that he could have mistaken the person as a robber.Please think about what I said before u make any accusations.If you think I am racist let me tell you I am not.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No I don't think people are robbers because they are dark. You completely misinterpreted what I said.What I was saying, since dogs see in black & white that he could have mistaken the person as a robber.Please think about what I said before u make any accusations.If you think I am racist let me tell you I am not.


Actually, dogs don't see in black and white. They have dichromatic vision, so they can see in two colors. Humans have trichromatic vision, so we can see in three colors.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

well you know what i mean, they can't see the same as us in the color department. but what he said was rude.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> is your boyfriend a racist?


No. It's not really 'his' dog, she's his mom's dog. I just said his dog because it shortened the sentenced.

But she doesn't go out much - she was raised around light skinned people, so I guess the fact that she doesn't like darker skinned people is a result of her not being exposed to them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow...some of the comments are ridiculous. I guess some people get never tired of blaming Germany for everything that is happening in the world. 

Isn't it funny? I am German, married to a black American and we have three German Shepherds.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think it has anything to do with "skin color" rather than attitude. When we are driving in the not so good side of town, there are usually a lot of young black men walking around. They are extremely loud, walk with an obnoxious swagger, talk by throwing their hands around. Elsa (who is normally quite) will let out a couple barks. But go to the business district and encounter a group of black lawyers walking purposefully down the street and there is no reaction.

It has nothing to do with the color of the skin, but rather the attitude that is exuded. Her reaction to the above groups would be the same no matter what the skin color is.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't assume anyone is one way or another or that anyone who has posted here is or is not racist, but I do seek to understand people. Jessiewessie I am confused by the point you are trying to make. Are criminals caricatures? I mean do they look like the cartoon depictions, all dressed in black with a mask? I can't see how being "dark" equates to being a criminal....

As for a racist dog I agree with those who think a dog is more affected by something new or unknown or actions/intent in terms of reaction. Race is a human invention and I'd no sooner expect a dog to recognize a "race" than I would to have it read a "no dogs allowed" sign on a store.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dogsnkiddos said:


> I don't assume anyone is one way or another or that anyone who has posted here is or is not racist, but I do seek to understand people. Jessiewessie I am confused by the point you are trying to make. Are criminals caricatures? I mean do they look like the cartoon depictions, all dressed in black with a mask? I can't see how being "dark" equates to being a criminal....
> 
> As for a racist dog I agree with those who think a dog is more affected by something new or unknown or actions/intent in terms of reaction. Race is a human invention and I'd no sooner expect a dog to recognize a "race" than I would to have it read a "no dogs allowed" sign on a store.


Maybe she means from their personality. That they have a dark aura. That's the way I perceived it.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

I once had a dog that we thought he hated blacks, what we found was he had someone in a certain colored coveralls, that came in the yard, banged trash cans & got on the truck "that made a lot of noise". it didn't what race the person was. 
He also hated white, gray haired postmen w/ thick glasses.... he was stepped on, as a pup, by one. When we moved to a different town he had no problems w/ the 5 that lived in the neighborhood but did w/ one that was gray headed & wore thick glasses. I feel dogs emotions to like or dislike someone is based on their sense of the person or linked something that has happened to them in the past. IMHO.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good points. dogs sensing our "secret intentions/fears" being bull well
i don't think our secret intentions/fears are so secret. 



Syaoransbear said:


> A racist dog isn't always the result of a racist owner.
> 
> Dogs can make their own choices. A dog CAN be racist all by itself, but it's not the same as when people are racist. Dogs are just uncomfortable with things they find different. It's similar to dogs who don't like people who wear sunglasses or hats. It's just different, and they aren't confident about it. Some dogs find skin color different enough to find alarming, and some dogs don't notice that difference.
> 
> It's like people who have aggressive dogs even though they have done everything right in terms of socialization. If a dog doesn't like it, they don't like it. It can have nothing to do with the owner, and I think dogs sensing our 'secret intentions/fears' is bull.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're such a comedian Konotashi. the dog is
raised around light skinned people so it doesn't
like dark skinned people. you need :help:. ROFL.



Konotashi said:


> No. It's not really 'his' dog, she's his mom's dog. I just said his dog because it shortened the sentenced.
> 
> But she doesn't go out much - she was raised around light skinned people, so I guess the fact that she doesn't like darker skinned people is a result of her not being exposed to them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your post read "maybe the dogs think they are robbers
or something because they are dark". i think this statement
is ROFL funny. as far as accusations, i didn't accuse you of anything.
i asked a question.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> No I don't think people are robbers because they are dark. You completely misinterpreted what I said.What I was saying, since dogs see in black & white that he could have mistaken the person as a robber.Please think about what I said before u make any accusations.If you think I am racist let me tell you I am not.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my only problem with Germany is they should of
developed a better dog. ROFL, ROFL, ROFL.



Mrs.K said:


> Wow...some of the comments are ridiculous. I guess some people get never tired of blaming Germany for everything that is happening in the world.
> 
> Isn't it funny? I am German, married to a black American and we have three German Shepherds.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> and I think dogs sensing our 'secret intentions/fears' is bull.


Actually it's not bull... I hope I can explain it the way so it makes sense. 
It's the body language, smell and tone in our voice that makes them sense what we are like. 

If you have a strong dog and you are more of a insecure person he will use every loophole he can get and do things he wouldn't do with a stronger personality. 
Same goes for horses. They know because they read you like a book.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> Actually it's not bull... I hope I can explain it the way so it makes sense.
> It's the body language, smell and tone in our voice that makes them sense what we are like.
> 
> If you have a strong dog and you are more of a insecure person he will use every loophole he can get and do things he wouldn't do with a stronger personality.
> Same goes for horses. They know because they read you like a book.


I don't know about smell, but you can definitely fake body language and tone. I'm a very weak, insecure person around people. If I was a dog, I'd be at the bottom of the pack. But my dog recognizes me as the leader and doesn't pull the kind of crap he does with my parents, who he doesn't respect at all. I have to pretend to be a different person around my dog. It might depend on the dog, but my dog is very dominant and doesn't pick up on my natural weaknesses. I think you'd have to be very visibly and consistently uncomfortable with a person of another race before you dog would 'get it', and even then the dog might get confused and think you are responding to the person's red t-shirt or something.

What I'm calling bull is the people who basically suggest that dogs can read our minds, and if you have a racist dog it's because you're secretly a racist even though YOU don't know it.

Also, my interpretation of what Konotashi meant is that dogs might be uncomfortable with darker-skinnned people because their skin is darker and it might be harder for dogs to see their features and facial expressions, like how some dogs bark at shadows, or people within shadows. I don't know, I don't have dog-vision heh.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't know about smell, but you can definitely fake body language and tone.


I agree with what Mrs. K said above. Yes, you can fake body language and tone but your "smell" (adrenaline, etc) will give away what you are truly feeling and dogs are very adept at picking up on that. Some people refer to that as reading our minds but that's an inaccurate description. I don't think one can successfully hide fear beneath a veneer of swagger around animals. 
On another note, I can't believe the loony comments that follow the article in the link in the OP. But then again, I can. What am I thinking?? We are humans, we are capable of all forms of inhumanity.


----------



## diana72805 (Mar 15, 2010)

People can be so terrible! Glad the dog seems to be doing well! 

As for the racist thing: this certainly isn't the first time I've heard of it. We used to have a beagle/coonhound mix (rescue) who was also "racist". 

The theory is that since dogs see in black & white, darker skinned individuals look more like shadows to them, and well... the dogs bark at them. Not my words... just saying...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

yea u were making accusations. the way u posted the questions made it seem like u were.

And yes, dogs are somewhat "psychic" they sort of knows who has a bad vibe and who has a good vibe. My previous dogs Max & Simba(RIP) knew when I was sad or upset or happy. Somehow dogs just know.

And Mrs.K thats exactly what I was trying to say, you said it better.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Poor dog, my Jenna is four years old too. If someone did that to her, they had better tie me down first. 

If they had a fitting punishment available for people who are cruel to animals, then maybe you could let the court take care of it, but I would probably just have to lose my mind on the fiend, and take the consequences after the fact.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Racism is a learned behavior - dogs or people. 

DFrost


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually, I know several dogs that are "Racist" 

Most of them are ok with Hispanics but not with African Americans.

My mom's dog does not like African Americans. She is ok with everyone else, I had a couple of hispanic boyfriends and friends and she was absolutely fine with them but when my brother brought his girlfriend and some of his freinds over (they were African American) my mom's dog would go nuts. Barking and stalking them, following them everywhere, we eventually had to put her in the garage when they came over.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy is an equal opportunity offender. He isn't interested in skin color or sex. However, if someone came walking up with a C.A.T...._*then*_ we'd have some trouble. He doesn't care the color of the skin of that cat either.


----------

